# Borred With My iPhone!



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had iPhones for the last couple of years now and I'm getting a little bored with them now.

My contract has expired and i'm looking for a new phone, it needs to have email and web access, preferably some kind of apps which I can download to it and it will need to be possible to sync it with my macbook.

I've been looking at the new Nokia X6 and it seems to fit the bill but there's very little in the way of info around about it.

Has anyone got an X6 and what's it like?

Any other handset suggestions?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Sit tight for the new iPhone IMHO.

Or wait and see if the new Google phone transpires.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought about waiting for the new iPhone but I fancy a change away from them now.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I'l put twenty quid on you not liking any of the other offerings out there.

Have you considered jailbreaking it? Is there something lacking or do you just fancy a new toy lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

HTC Hero  love mine. Does everything I want, there's more and more apps coming out for it. Not sure on the mac sync bit but I'm sure it's possible


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I'l put twenty quid on you not liking any of the other offerings out there.
> 
> Have you considered jailbreaking it? Is there something lacking or do you just fancy a new toy lol


I've already done the jailbreak on it, the only benefit to me was that I managed to install one of the winterboard themes.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

ill trade you my SE C905 haha its a phone thats about it... 

On serious note either HTC Hero or Wait are your only realistic options at the min

Tom


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Funny i too am gettin bored of my iphone now on my second and the lag and random sticking of the phone's software is gettin annoying now i have ZERO apps on the phone now and its still poor i looked at a HTC HD2


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Funny i too am gettin bored of my iphone now on my second and the lag and random sticking of the phone's software is gettin annoying now i have ZERO apps on the phone now and its still poor i looked at a HTC HD2


I'm just looking at the HTC website as we speak!


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you had a look at the HTC Touch Diamond 2 or Touch HD2? They are very customizable, have a large softwarepool and are well-equipped.

And they come with Windows Mobile 6.5, the latest version which was designed to be quite finger-friendly.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Top_Gun said:


> Have you had a look at the HTC Touch Diamond 2 or Touch HD2? They are very customizable, have a large softwarepool and are well-equipped.
> 
> And they come with Windows Mobile 6.5, the latest version which was designed to be quite finger-friendly.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the HD2 but it's a bit on the big side. I don't really want anything bigger than the iPhone.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

The new Nokia n900 looks sweet, 32Gig of memory built in too


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

the new iphone 4th gen will be out by june 
so sit tight or change absolutly every thnig on it wen you jailbreak it 
the new one will not be much diff form the 3gs except maybe a better camera and even faster lol 

the best phones atm imo are blackberrys, iphone and HTC hero


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

what do you want the new phone to offer over the iphone

i'm still trying to get my hands on one, i'm so behind the times LOL


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Omnia 2?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

p1tse said:


> what do you want the new phone to offer over the iphone
> 
> i'm still trying to get my hands on one, i'm so behind the times LOL


I'm looking for something that does the same things as the iPhone but something that's different.
One thing I don't need is the iPod functionality, I've never used the iPhone as an iPod and probably never will so basically something that will do everything the iPhone does but not necessarily with an MP3 player built in.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought one of these computers /phone :thumb:Nokia n900:thumb:http://maemo.nokia.com/n900/


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Sit tight for the new iPhone IMHO.
> 
> Or wait and see if the new Google phone transpires.


New iPhone ?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

nexus 1 - hopefully should be here in Jan


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

graeme_t said:


> I'm just looking at the HTC website as we speak!


Ive got a HTC HD1, im selling it after getting a iPod Touch for Christmas (ill go back to using my SE K850i for a phone), not sure how much better the HD2 is but i wont be buying another one in a long time.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Must admit im pretty bored with mine now, i had it when they were just released but every Tomas,Richard and Harry has them now.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Must admit im pretty bored with mine now, i had it when they were just released but every Tomas,Richard and Harry has them now.


Know what you mean - when I had my 2G I didn't know anyone that had one, everyone has them now though, still don't know what I would get instead though so will probably get whatever one comes next.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Must admit im pretty bored with mine now, i had it when they were just released but every Tomas,Richard and Harry has them now.


Same feeling well it happened when the annoying sister in law got one in white i thought "pah this is the last straw" shes one of them people who think they are better than you when really they aint she talks posh but comes from darnley lmao parents are divorced her mum got done for drink driving etc you know the type.

Undecided on what to replace it with though not fussed on apps anylonger been looking at Blackberrys now.


----------



## ZH-bastos (Feb 20, 2009)

SE Satio...=)


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Must admit im pretty bored with mine now, i had it when they were just released but every Tomas,Richard and Harry has them now.


Do you not think there may be a reason for that?:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Get the HTC hero, i did and never looked back.

And as above gadgets are for blokes and next time your in the pub ask around as to who has an iphone and it will probably be about 50%.

Then ask them who has a Hero and i bet you won't get one person.

Gadget points in the bag garunteed


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Get the HTC hero, i did and never looked back.
> 
> And as above gadgets are for blokes and next time your in the pub ask around as to who has an iphone and it will probably be about 50%.
> 
> ...


It looks like I'm gonna go for the Hero, I just need to find the right deal now. I'm seriously tempted to get one with a free PS3 offer!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Got mine through phones 4 u

£40 a month Orange dolphin contract that they subsidise so £35 pm cost to me.

24 month contract but P4u will upgrade you after 18.

Get 1200 mins, unlimited texts, unlimited internet, free home broadband (good fast service)

The manager offered me £35 cashback and £50 trade in for any old phone i had. And it was cash in hand out of the till. 

Oh and the phone was free And been on Orange its the nice bronze/grey colour.

I didn't really want to commit to a 24 month deal but it was the phone i wanted and with £85 in my pocket i was happy.

Dave


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Get the HTC hero, i did and never looked back.
> 
> And as above gadgets are for blokes and next time your in the pub ask around as to who has an iphone and it will probably be about 50%.
> 
> ...


but there is a reason that 50% have an iphone and no one has a hero haha.

just playing dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> but there is a reason that 50% have an iphone and no one has a hero haha.
> 
> just playing dave


Yes its called very clever advertising bud :lol:

Take an imac for instance and compare it to an equivalant pc and they are stupidly expensive but it doesn't stop me really really wanting one atm.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

+ they work as well as the day you first fred it up even when you have had it for nearly 2 years! Get an iMac, you will not regret it..

(Sorry to hijack the thread there!)

Right, back to iphones...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh back on topic i've decided to go for the HTC HD2 my self an buy a used ipod for the van.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

banditbarron said:


> Yes its called very clever advertising bud :lol:
> 
> Take an imac for instance and compare it to an equivalant pc and they are stupidly expensive but it doesn't stop me really really wanting one atm.


But a normal PC of the same spec has a bloody great tower you have to find a home for whereas the imac just has the screen! NOt to mention y the time you have upgraded the PC to have the same spec monitor it is now not actually that much cheaper


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new phone...was looking at the iphone and then the HD2. I've read/watched reviews on the hero and it seems to be a sluggish phone when compared to others. I think I may be going with the HD2 if I can find a contract cheap enough, ideally no more than £30 a month.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I'm in the market for a new phone...was looking at the iphone and then the HD2. I've read/watched reviews on the hero and it seems to be a sluggish phone when compared to others. I think I may be going with the HD2 if I can find a contract cheap enough, ideally no more than £30 a month.


ive been searching for the past month, and the cheapest i found is £35/mth with vodaphone on a 24 month contract (but doesnt give me enough minutes i need) ive been told to wait till jan 14th and prices should come down for the hd2


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

mistryn said:


> ive been searching for the past month, and the cheapest i found is £35/mth with vodaphone on a 24 month contract (but doesnt give me enough minutes i need) ive been told to wait till jan 14th and prices should come down for the hd2


Any reason why it's coming down, what have you heard?

I'm with O2 simplicity, monthly contract, so have to give 30 days notice anyway if I want to leave. I would prefer staying with them though but they don't do the HD2...not on the website anyway.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Any reason why it's coming down, what have you heard?
> 
> I'm with O2 simplicity, monthly contract, so have to give 30 days notice anyway if I want to leave. I would prefer staying with them though but they don't do the HD2...not on the website anyway.


vodaphone are releasing the iphone on a lower tariff on the 14th, so the guy at carphone warehouse said that in turn should bring the price of the hd2. because the hd2 has recently been released and one of the hot phones they cant really do anything with price plans or cost of the handset. but once the iphone is released hopefully there might be some flexibility in price plans.

as i too dont want to pay above £30 but in order to get a lower tariff atm i would have to pay around £100+ extra for handset.

ive phoned o2 up and they said they should stock them begining of new year, when exactly your guess is good as mine. but the o2 stores defo stock them, as i was in their yesterday and the lowerst tariff sutiable for me (as i need around 800 mins) was £45

my current contract with 3 finish's 21st jan 2010 so ive still got some time to search for a good deal

another thing thats annoying me is that all providers seem to be pushing for a 24 month contract.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't it funny how you can want to change a phone because so many people have the same!

I'm the same, had iPhone 12 months now, wondering what else is out there as EVERYBODY seems to have/getting an iPhone!

I'm no expert, but that HD2 seems a nice alternative.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just a little update, i decided i couldnt wait anymore, went and got myself an HD2 on vodaphone on friday. so far i really like it, found it a bit difficult when i got it navigating around as i have never used a smartphone before. but after trial and error im getting there and the more i use it the more i like it


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

now I'm looking for a HTC Magic, as the Hero is too expensive for me (I don't want to pay silly money for a phone which I'll use even in the garage...), and I don't like the bent part on the Hero.

And it should have google Android on it  - for me at least... I don't want a simple PDA-looking interface on my phone (win ce).


----------

